# Customer called about missing item



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Picked up at a Mexican food place. It was a big bag with several items. I checked the receipt and it showed everything that was supposed to be on the order. After dropping of the customer called to say something was missing. She was very nice about it.
I apologized and said that according the the receipt everything was there. I explained that I don’t like digging thru customers bags. Told her to call doordash support and they would give her a credit or something. She was nice and didn’t sound very angry.

whenever this happens I always wonder if they think I took something for myself.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When I pick up carryout for girlfriend, half the time I do not even know what I am seeing. I certainly would not know that on a F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* or Fl*oor* Tr*ash* order. The bag is taped and stapled shut, I guess that it is all there.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

i Hate when I get an unsealed bag. But then I remember I really don't care and deliver the slop to a 300lb hoarder and collect my $9


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

It’s the restaurants responsibility to ensure everything is included in the order, not ours. If and when that happens, I completely deflect the blame to the restaurant, and explain that it’s a health code violation for drivers to inspect orders inside the bag. The only thing I make sure that’s actually included, is the beverages.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Had a customer angrily call me to tell me there was a missing item and that's the 2nd time it happened. I immediately put the blame on covid and tell her I dont check the bag because its "unsanitary" and also immediately put the blame on the restaurant because it's their job to get the order right, not mine. My job is to simply deliver it and THATS IT!!!! Told her she needed to take it up with uber and she angrily hung up on me and took the tip away. Luckily, I was quest chasing that day so I really didnt bat an eye when I saw she took the tip away...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> took the tip away. she took the tip away...


The platforms must take away this permission. If a platform screws us out of a payment, we must deal with Rohit and still not get paid. Let the customers deal with Rohit and not get to take away the tip. ................yet another reason why I will not do delivery..............


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

imho....

all delivery orders NEED to be sealed.

Stickers are cheap yo..

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ta...r-tamper-evident-label-roll/322TE1X3FCPA.html









How god damn hard is this to do? The rolls of this stuff are a few bucks a roll here for hundreds of orders.

It removes the "fry thief" temptation and it firmly puts the blame for missing items on the restaurant, not the ****ing drivers.

It also adds peace of mind to me when i'm getting stuff delivered.

Oh there's a sticker on this bag, i won't find some drivers used underpants have fallen into the bag.

https://www.kcra.com/article/disgus...ed-underwear-came-with-food-delivery/25476162


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> Picked up at a Mexican food place. It was a big bag with several items. I checked the receipt and it showed everything that was supposed to be on the order. After dropping of the customer called to say something was missing. She was very nice about it.
> I apologized and said that according the the receipt everything was there. I explained that I don't like digging thru customers bags. Told her to call doordash support and they would give her a credit or something. She was nice and didn't sound very angry.
> 
> whenever this happens I always wonder if they think I took something for myself.


Dipping your balls in the salsa
is like putting a cherry on top 
of mexican food orders
Just make sure to do that 
and you are golden......


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

She just wanted him to know what she thought of his ZERO tip.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dipping your balls in the salsa
> is like putting a cherry on top
> of mexican food orders
> Just make sure to do that
> and you are golden......


Yeah but what if it's the El Diablo super hot salsa?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Picked up at a Mexican food place. It was a big bag with several items. I checked the receipt and it showed everything that was supposed to be on the order. After dropping of the customer called to say something was missing. She was very nice about it.
> I apologized and said that according the the receipt everything was there. I explained that I don't like digging thru customers bags. Told her to call doordash support and they would give her a credit or something. She was nice and didn't sound very angry.
> 
> whenever this happens I always wonder if they think I took something for myself.


What did you eat? Taco? Burrito? Nachos?


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> It's the restaurants responsibility to ensure everything is included in the order, not ours. If and when that happens, I completely deflect the blame to the restaurant, and explain that it's a health code violation for drivers to inspect orders inside the bag. The only thing I make sure that's actually included, is the beverages.


My customer was nice about it, she didn't take my tip back. Can they do that on DD? They can on UE
Some UE customers will cancel the tip if they are unsatisfied. they don't care if it's not the driver's fault


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> My customer was nice about it, she didn't take my tip back. Can they do that on DD? They can on UE
> Some UE customers will cancel the tip if anyone is wrong, they don't care if it's not the driver's fault


Yup, once again, F Uber!!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> My customer was nice about it, she didn't take my tip back. Can they do that on DD? They can on UE
> Some UE customers will cancel the tip if they are unsatisfied. they don't care if it's not the driver's fault


A DD driver told me DD customers can increase their tips but cannot reduce or delete them.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> Picked up at a Mexican food place. It was a big bag with several items. I checked the receipt and it showed everything that was supposed to be on the order. After dropping of the customer called to say something was missing. She was very nice about it.
> I apologized and said that according the the receipt everything was there. I explained that I don't like digging thru customers bags. Told her to call doordash support and they would give her a credit or something. She was nice and didn't sound very angry.
> 
> whenever this happens I always wonder if they think I took something for myself.


Totally you are on the mark. I've had this happen maybe only once or twice. Like they would say a drink was missing or something I think that if you carefully explain it as you did, then I think all is good.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ColonyMark said:


> My customer was nice about it, she didn't take my tip back. Can they do that on DD? They can on UE
> Some UE customers will cancel the tip if they are unsatisfied. they don't care if it's not the driver's fault


Many F*ub*a*r* Ch*eats* customers will show a big fat tip just to get you to accept the order and get you to schlepp it to them chop chop once you have fetched it. You get it there, leave it at the door, leave. They open the door, pick up the bag, take it inside, open the F*ub*a*r *application, open up Ch*eats* and markédly reduce or obliterate totally the tip. It is one reason, of several, why I will not do deliveries.

F*ub*a*r*'s business practices, across all levels, not only provide no protection for drivers, marry, they encourage customer abuse of drivers.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

I delivered chicken tender salads to a lady at the hospital once. At the restaurant had spoke with the server and confirm that all the items were included. I did not open the Styrofoam containers they were in but everything appeared to be there.

After delivering I was in a parking lot preparing for my next order which I just come in and I get a call from the customer telling me that the chicken was missing from her salads. I tried to be professional about it and told her that she should talk to GrubHub and I also let her know that I would talk to them as well and that they would possibly give a refund. After I spoke with GrubHub the lady called me back and tried threatening or harassing me, claiming that she called the restaurant and confirm that there were chicken tenders on the salads. I just kept thinking to myself why would somebody steal the chicken tenders off of a salad? She started using some foul language and threatening me so I hung up and abruptly called GrubHub to notify them of the situation and they said that they would take care of it and that they had already provided her a refund.

Thinking back on it I think she just wanted her six dollars cash tip back.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I always tie plastic bags so the customer can’t blame anything missing on me.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

uberboy1212 said:


> I always tie plastic bags so the customer can't blame anything missing on me.


Same here.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’ve been tying the bags too. Right in the restaurant. Thought about a stapler also for the paper bag tha aren’t closed.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Last night the Popeyes pickup told me 'we ran out of coleslaw, you need to call Gh and have the customer refunded'. For a cole slaw? Its a combo meal, how is GH gonna know how much a coleslaw is worth???

First, it was a $14 delivery, so I took it even though I know the Popeyes run by idiots.
The bag was sealed, no way I open a sealed bag/box.
I told customer that they were short 1 item, they said 'I don't like coleslaw'.

See, all is right with the world.


----------

